# Expat Photographers



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

I will be visiting the Davao area this summer with my Philippine GF who is from that area. i enjoy photography as a hobby and look forward to taking tons of pics. Any expat photog's with any recommendations, words of advice, places to shoot, do's and dont's so not to p*** anyone off or attract attention?

I have both a FF DSLR kit and a smaller more discreet kit with a Fuji X Pro, thinking of taking the latter. 

Are concerns about theft overstated or the usual precautions apply? Would a large Nikon DSLR be a theft magnet? any camera be a theft magent?

street photography is high on my list but are there cultural precautions? will subjects ask for payment? 


thank you in advance


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Filipinos love to pose but do like to be invited. To take photos otherwise are called stolen shots. Walking around with a large camera around your neck could be problematic in the wrong area and wrong time of day. Just take the usual precautions.


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello Fuji001,
I don't know much about the Davao area but I can give you my general recommendations and input. I am a professional photographer. Back in the 1980`s I was a U.S. navy photographer stationed in the Philippines. I met my lovely wife there and are still together. We have visited over the years and have a small piece of property we plan to retire to in a few years. In recent times we've only been spending time on the island of Luzon. 

If you use your common sense, you should be fine even with your Nikon gear. If possible, bring someone with you when shooting. Lengthen your camera strap so you can put one arm through and wear your camera across your body. A tripod can be an opposing looking weapon if carried as though you're willing to use it. You can replace your camera bag with an old backpack to help camouflage your gear a bit. I use a canvas, military style backpack instead of a camera bag. It displaces the weight better than a one strap bag as well. Listen to your gut and your situational awareness. 

Coincidentally, I also own a Fuji X and really enjoy using it. After all those years of carrying the heavier equipment, the light weight is a welcome change for my old back. The fact that it doesn't appear to be a high end camera makes it less of a target for theft. Another benefit of the Fuji is that it is less opposing to those your photographing. You will find you'll get a lot less dear-in-the-headlight looks from the adults and a little less hamming it up from the kids. I know the Fuji has its limitations but overall it might provide you peace of mind so you can relax and not feel as though you have to be on guard quite so much. 

I hope my input helps you. Either way I'm sure you'll be fine and will come back with some great images. Enjoy yourself and don't forget to post some photos when you return. - Jeff


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Greetings...........I lived in Davao City for almost 2 years. Here are a few nice places that are good for photo shots as well as peaceful walking trips. 

Peoples Park is in center of downtown

Eden Park is west of downtown, going to this higher altitude area, you can feel the air cooling down as you get nearer.

Samal Island has nice beaches and resorts for daytrips as well as extended stays.....just 15-20 minute barge ride.

Night time seems to attract more vandals, so be careful if out late.

I have heard of 1 scam to be careful of................if you ask someone to take a pic of you and gf, using your camera.......they might just take off with it...........or ask for money to give it back.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I wouldn't hand anyone anything more than a point and shoot to take my photo. When we were in Legaspi at the old church tower there were people hanging around touting to take your pictures with your camera, for a donation of course, and the young girl that approached us took about 20-30 shots, including setting up trick shots. We gave her a couple of hundred pesos as we could have never come up with anything as professional ourselves.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you all. Very much appreciate it. Samal island is one of our destination points for a few days even though we have access to a house. As for letting someone hold my camera?? No way unless I observed the other to be a photo bug as well. It seems I shud ask for permission when obvious and discreet for street shots generally. No different than here in the USA. I will take the smaller lighter kit. Thanks again


----------

